

Good Fenwick trees explanation - wslh
http://www.swageroo.com/wordpress/little-known-awesome-algorithms-fenwick-range-trees-rapidly-find-cumulative-frequency-sums/

======
wslh
I found it better than the Top Coder and Wikipedia explanations.

